# Shorter FSA headset top cap?



## collinsc (Feb 3, 2004)

I've got my stem down as low as it'll go on my 585, and I wouldn't mind getting a half or full centimeter lower. I still have the option of a deeper angled stem, using an 86* currently, but couldn't help but think the FSA cap could be half its height.

Do I have any options but a stem swap?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

What's the total height of the FSA cap?


----------



## unknownrash (Dec 25, 2005)

Why not just get an 80deg stem? It'll drop you down about where you want to go.


----------



## collinsc (Feb 3, 2004)

toonraid said:


> What's the total height of the FSA cap?


It's roughly 5/8ths of an inch.



unknownrash said:


> Why not just get an 80deg stem? It'll drop you down about where you want to go.


That's where it looks I'll end up, as I pretty much expected. I posted this in the hope that I had some other options.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info..*

The headset is an IS standard, sold by FSA, Cane Creek and others. FSA makes a top section that's only 8mm instead of 15, but using a different stem would increase the resale value of your frame. An 80 degree would be the best bet, but a 73 would permit 1cm of spacer and more adjustment. The Ritchey 4-axis is a good choice.


----------



## collinsc (Feb 3, 2004)

Wanted to say thanks to C-40 for giving me exactly what I needed to know. Emailed the FSA people, the part number for the shorter top and had my favorite shop order it for me. Keeps me from having to buy a new stem (and also having a perfectly good Newton sitting around unused).

Thanks.


----------

